

Linux: nohz_full=godmode? - nkurz
http://www.breakage.org/2013/11/nohz_fullgodmode/

======
colanderman
But… what's the difference between nohz_full and tickless? The article
mentions tickless as a means of avoiding clock ticks and then ignores it for
the rest of the article.

~~~
nwmcsween
tickless is a lie, the kernel still requires periodic ticks for house keeping,
nohz_full is completely tickless on all except one physical cpu (default:
cpu0) that does house keeping.

~~~
colanderman
Ah, I didn't know that. Thanks!

~~~
jeremyeder
Hi guys, thanks for the feedback. I updated the blog post to include a table
comparing different versions of RHEL, along with tick behavior you should
expect (keys off nr_running).

~~~
nkurz
Hi Jeremy. The articles on your blog are great. I wandered across this one
while trying to figure out the best practice for isolating a core to reduce
variability when benchmarking CPU intensive tasks. Your tickless explanation
helped a lot. Hope you stick around HN. Thanks!

